# ******** Seeds promoters



## DonConSemillas (May 23, 2011)

Hello,

We are a new company at the start of the road. Currently we promote ********** Seeds, hoping that in the near future we will come with our own line of seeds.
We are at the begining and still have much to learn.

Take a look on our [*REMOVED* it doesnt have much at the moment but we are constantly updating it.


Have a nice day,

- Don con Semillas


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2011)

keep the spam in your cupboard....   oh and no live links....  try reading the rules....


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 23, 2011)

Hey Don welcome the MP please read the site rules Site Rulesand contact Hick if you want to advertize here.

Good luck on getting into the seed biz. Besides farcebook is there any GJ on you seeds anywhere.

When you list any links be sure and change the http to hXXp so the link is not live


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

What the hell is a ********* seed?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

Well I looked it up and from wat I can see it just seems like a brandname like a company owns those seeds... Im think they are genetically altered someway... I was reading about this company who did this with corn and they corn pollenated neighboring corn fields turning that corn into this altered patented corn and so the company sued them for there corn becuase it was there genetics or something weird like that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2011)

Take care and be safe


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 23, 2011)

wow... i've always wanted to grow *********** seed.  almost as good as ------------ seed and ########## seed, but not as good as ++++++++ seed...

gotta wonder about these spammers...  a breeder who starts by saying 'we still have much to learn'?


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2011)

Spa.....spa......SPAM!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> wow... i've always wanted to grow *********** seed. almost as good as ------------ seed and ########## seed, but not as good as ++++++++ seed...
> 
> gotta wonder about these spammers... a breeder who starts by saying 'we still have much to learn'?


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 1, 2011)

I apologise for making this mistake. I got carried away and didn't read the rules.

My intention wasn't spamming, I just wanted to advertise.
I will post back after reading the rules.

Have a nice day


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a fine line between spamming and advertising.  The general rule of thumb is that you pay for advertising and getting your pimp on with the unsuspecting and uninterested is spamming.


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 1, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> There's a fine line between spamming and advertising.  The general rule of thumb is that you pay for advertising and getting your pimp on with the unsuspecting and uninterested is spamming.


 I disagree,  did kaliman, rockster or subcool pay to advertise???? Yet I only know of them from this forum


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 1, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I disagree, did kaliman, rockster or subcool pay to advertise???? Yet I only know of them from this forum


 
Nope, but they all came in as contributing members to begin with.  Their initial posts weren't "Buy my beans," pitches.

There's also history with the afore mentioned of someone being banged when he DID start pimping too hard.

I won't mention that pimping up on another man's website who does the same thing to pay the rent seems a bit tacky, if not totally uninformed or unconcerned.

And, advertising annoys me whether payed for or not.  I expect it on TV and billboards--that's just the price of the ticket.  But I don't expect to come on here and have to listen to sales pitches by anyone other than Mar P.  I'm glad the guy's got a dream to be the new Bean King, just don't stand on my head to realize your own dreams.  Like Bob Dylan says: I don't give a damn about your dreams.


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I disagree,  did kaliman, rockster or subcool pay to advertise???? Yet I only know of them from this forum



subcool left because he was NOT allowed advertising here. 
rocky(kali') had his product promoted here for a couple of reasons...1. He has been a _"long" time_ member, that documented his entire breeding project here.  2. His seeds were promoted THROUGH our PAID sponsor exclusively. 3. They went through the proper 'channels', 'steps', by contacting the administration prior to any mention of promotions on the board.






> I apologise for making this mistake. I got carried away and didn't read the rules.
> 
> My intention wasn't spamming, I just wanted to advertise.
> I will post back after reading the rules.
> ...


THANKS!! Don' .  No harm No foul.. welcome aboard  pm answered


----------



## Locked (Jun 1, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Nope, but they all came in as contributing members to begin with.  Their initial posts weren't "Buy my beans," pitches.
> 
> There's also history with the afore mentioned of someone being banged when he DID start pimping too hard.
> 
> ...




:yeahthat:

Seeing how I believe it was Hick that did the Kaliman/Rockster bean selling thread I wld hve to assume it was cleared by MP *prIoR* to it being posted...as for subcool there is a reason he is no longer a member here. 
Jmo


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> as for subcool there is a reason he is no longer a member here.



He wasn't cool enough :rofl: . Just kidding :doh:


----------



## Locked (Jun 1, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> He wasn't cool enough :rofl: . Just kidding :doh:




Lol.......:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2011)

> Sub-: Prefix meaning meaning under, below, less than normal, secondary, less than fully.


 hXXp://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=40142
:shocked:.....:bolt:


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 2, 2011)

We all make mistakes, but it is important what you learn from them.

I appreciate that I was given a second chance here, even though I started on the wrong foot.

A little understanding, thats all it takes .

Have a nice day everyone !


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice step-up, Don.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Locked (Jun 2, 2011)

DonConSemillas said:
			
		

> We all make mistakes, but it is important what you learn from them.
> 
> I appreciate that I was given a second chance here, even though I started on the wrong foot.
> 
> ...




Welcome to MP....glad you decided to stick around. After you hve spent some time here you will see why we are so anti spam. We are a big family here and look after each other and the board itself.  No harm done though. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you all.

I hope my stay here will make me a part of this family, and I can bring my contribution to this community.

All the best !


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 3, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> subcool left because he was NOT allowed advertising here.
> rocky(kali') had his product promoted here for a couple of reasons...1. He has been a _"long" time_ member, that documented his entire breeding project here.  2. His seeds were promoted THROUGH our PAID sponsor exclusively. 3. They went through the proper 'channels', 'steps', by contacting the administration prior to any mention of promotions on the board.
> 
> Can someone help me get my foot out of my mouth plz


----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Can someone help me get my foot out of my mouth plz



lol...it is all good bro.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Can someone help me get my foot out of my mouth plz


 
:confused2: Why you never looked better


----------



## Chewbongo (Jun 3, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: Why you never looked better


Well thank u, maybe I can start a new trend


----------

